# US officials claim Cdn Border is a security threat



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

With the recent "whacking" of "Binny" by the Navy Seals, and discovering
information at his compound of future plans to create more disruption and
"Death to America", the US border security and certain politicians are
back to claiming that Canada is a bigger threat to their border security
than Mexico. 

They are also back to claiming that Mohammed Atta and fellow terrorists
entered the US via Canada. I don't know if there is any truth to that..
maybe there could be??..because before 9/11, you could easily drive across
the border with just a regular drivers license and just another piece
of information..which as we know, can be easily forged.

Comments on this article?

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/canadian-border-bigger-threat-u-official-172605563.html

So it would seem that if they step up border security between now and
Sept..and your name first name is Mohammed..or any Arabic first name,
and you are entering the US from Canada by car, bus or rail, 
you can expect a long delay and grilling at the border check points
and possibly be refused entry on suspicions alone.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it just lobbyists trying to gain government funding for their causes...the ones creating all the hype probably have big stakes in some security firms


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

DanFo said:


> I think it just lobbyists trying to gain government funding for their causes...the ones creating all the hype probably have big stakes in some security firms


You might have a point there. In the Iraq invasion, "Dubya" and Dick Cheney
(aka Haliburton) worked out a sweetheart "deal" under the table for
"getting the rebuilding contracts" after Dubya and his "shock and awe"
army brought the Iraqi "insurgents" and So-Dam-Insane to his knees.
http://www.halliburtonwatch.org/about_hal/oilinfra.html

*Dick "Louden" (from the Bob Newhart series)*
"George..you just knock em' down!"...."I'll charge em' plenty for rebuilding and
get some of that there oil for myself. I'll hire Larry, and Darryl and Darryl
as my expert advisers to go over there. "

With the border security fear mongering..no doubt contracts will be awarded
for equipping borders with additional infra red/racial profiling/body scanners/
and genuine vs "questionable" document scanners.

And like the old adage.."shoot first and ask questions later"...they will just
refuse entry on even suspicion.

Recently, there was a Cdn woman in the news that tried to sneak a Kinder
egg into the US. They apprehended her, and marched her into their security
offices..

*"Fly on the wall" inside US Border checkpoint*. 

*US Border Security*: M'am sit down here in this chair in front of the camera.
Poof! Let me take those handcuffs off for you."

*Woman* <confused somewhat as to why she was dragged in>:
What?..what am I being apprehended for?"

*USBS*: "Ma'm you are charged with bringing in an illegal substance into the 
US!"

*Woman*: "You mean this Kinder Surprise egg, you found in my luggage?"

*USBS:*" That's right m'am..that is a serious offence under US federal law!"

*Woman:* "But, I was only bringing it for my <small child> while visiting
relatives in the US for Easter and it's perfectly legal to buy and give
in Canada.

*USBS*: "Well it's NOT legal here m'am..it's a banned substance and a
Federal crime!"

*Woman*: "What?..whats going to happen to me now?"

*USBS*: We could seize your car and keep you in a federal prison awaiting
your trial, but we will let you go and keep this egg as evidence to 
prosecute you for this crime!"

*Woman in tears*: Well, thanks..for letting me go..I guess..."

U*SBS: No problem m'am. By the way..we will be sending you a bill
for $220 for keeping your eggs in a security compound*" while
you wait for your trial to come up." 

The last one is the absolute truth. When she asked for it back, to return
back to Canada, US Border Services refused to hand it over to her..
until her hearing was completed officially. She was told that she might
have to pay for storage.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I payed $30,000 for a Florida Winter Home, i could easily pay $300,000 and have something more palatial, especially with Florida prices, but at any time some Border official with an attitude could stop me from coming in.

It is a foreign Country, their laws are wierd, you can be jailed in some states for going 20 miles over the speed limit, or pay a $600 fine.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

We don't share enough eh? Maybe we don't share enough on record. Here's what WikiLeaks is saying

Canadians secretly added to U.S. security list [...] CSIS continues to pass along names in secret to the U.S. - CBC


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm really thankful for Wikileaks. So many liars with egg on their face. If CSIS wanted to pass names to Homeland Security, they should be forthright about it.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

My experience with crossing the border ( back into Canada ) is that you are guilty until proven innocent. They stomp all over your charter of rights with no one to answer to. They use scare tactics to see what they can find out and then when they find out your just another tax paying, good citizen of Canada, they allow you to come back into the country that you pay taxes in to cover their job. And we are so glad to be out of there we say "Thanks"??? Every border guard can interpret the rulebook as they see fit and as far as I know there isn't a copy of the rulebook available for the people crossing. Common sense doesn't always apply ( Kinder Egg as example ). I have crossed the border with horses and have horror stories. Seriously I think if I ever needed therapy it would be from that train wreck.

I can't imagine the pain they would put me through if my name wasn't Kim!


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

These comments are always show for US domestic politics.

Besides I don't think they have the money available to spend to create a another Mexican style border.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> but at any time some Border official with an attitude could stop me from coming in.
> 
> It is a foreign Country, their laws are wierd, you can *be jailed in some states for going 20 miles over the speed limit, or pay a $600 fine*.


Well anything can happen in the future, Howard. I once watched a "Sliders"
series about some time travellers going through a portal into the future and
they land in a place, where Gestapho and Nazi style interrogation techniques
are going on. The security guards wear uniforms similar to "Totenkampf"..
"Death's Head" SS forage caps and black uniforms. When one of the
"sliders" asked .."where exactly are we?"..someone informs him that he
is in "Amerika"...and be very careful what you say and what you do!"


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

carverman said:


> They are also back to claiming that Mohammed Atta and fellow terrorists
> entered the US via Canada. I don't know if there is any truth to that..
> maybe there could be??..


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A38816-2005Apr8.html

Now you do. `Google is your friend``


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

What do you want to bet most of the gun crime in Canada is committed with illegal firearms imported from the US? I think we should mine the border to stop the smuggling of arms and tobacco, and ban all US political advertising & pharmaceutical advertising.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I think we should mine the border to stop the smuggling of arms and tobacco, and ban all US political advertising & *pharmaceutical advertising*.


 I'm really getting sick of those Viagra ads! Watching the guy come skipping
out of his house..singing "we talked all night!" Ya right, after bangin' all
night he would be so tired he could barely stand let alone skip out missing
2 or three steps along the way. And then there is the other one Cialis..
where the couple keeps the taxi waiting, then come out with a sheepish grin
and tell him "she couldn't decide what to wear"..LOL!.and they are both grinning.
Ya, like she was in a "position" to decide with no clothes on? 

And we should stop them from coming across and using our free health care
system that we pay for. If you ever watched Michael Moore's "Sicko", you
would know what I mean.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

They were supposed to spend a pile of money hiring new border guards and giving them guns. 

They blew the money on G20 instead.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

With a majority government in hand, Harper will try to implement the North American Perimeter Security model while he can.

The downside to Canadians would be that all information is passed to the Americans. Health records, financial records, driving records, criminal records.....all of it would be accessible to US authorities.

The US also wants the right to cross the border and enter Canada to make arrests of anyone who is sought by the US. 

The upside for Canadians is...................nothing.

There will still be a border between Canada and the US. Canadians will still have to show passports and can be denied entry. The amounts of goods purchased in either country will still be controlled.

The fight against terrorism is a convenient excuse to strip away citizen rights.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh great......


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

LBCfan said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A38816-2005Apr8.html
> 
> Now you do. `Google is your friend``


Thank you my US friend. BTW, my daughter is married to an ex US army
Captain, that served two tours of duty in Iraq and Kosovo, so I bear
no grudges against the US.

However, as often happens, stories get blown out of proportion by the media
and twisted over and over by the media to the point that "if you read it
and see it on TV, it must be true then?"

Terrorist gaining access by boat from Canada? Good story. Before 9/11, you
could just drive across any US-Canada border with forged credentials.

All Atta and his gang would need was forged documents like an Ontario drivers license, but he probably didn't have to go to those lengths.

Now in the last 2 years , Ontario has this "enhanced drivers licence"
that has an RFI chip..that (apparently) any white collar criminal or terrorist can read (as well as US Border security), just by putting the reader in 
legal brief and walking by you (within 20-30feet!) ..and the parts for this reader can be found on E-Bay (apparently) disguised as hobby parts. 

All a terrorist or criminal has to do is put one of these things together and
walk by a person with these "chip" credit cards and read all the personal
data + the account numbers off the cards.

So much for high tech!....and Atta crossing the Delaware"...would you
be interested in some swamp land in Northern Ontario??


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Jungle said:


> They were supposed to spend a pile of money hiring new border guards and giving them guns.
> 
> They blew the money on G20 instead.


Don't forget the $3 millon artificial lake in the middle of downtown Toronto,
so the G-20 dignitaries could sail remote controlled boats on their lunch 
breaks. Impressions is what it's all about! you don't get that providing
guns to border guards..nobody knows about that..unless the border guard
points a gun at you for some reason.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The downside to Canadians would be that all information is passed to the Americans. Health records, financial records, driving records, criminal records.....all of it would be accessible to US authorities.
> 
> The US also wants the right to cross the border and enter Canada to make arrests of anyone who is sought by the US.
> 
> The fight against terrorism is a convenient excuse to strip away citizen rights.


As mentioned in another post..there was a tv series called "SLIDERS" once
upon a time, where this group of time travellers end up in a futuristic
"AMERIKA'...ver dey speak with a tutonic accent..und arrest you on suspicion
of crimes against the state. If you commit a serious one, they transport
you to a barbed wire "detention facility" where you are to be "retrained'
I think there was some sign over the gate..and it may have been
"abandon all hope ye that enter"..

futuristic maybe..but Harper isn't going to tread on Obama's shoes these
days...he wants whatever he can get in concessions from the US and
if it involves "working around" the Canadian Charter of rights and Freedoms,
I wouldn't put it past him...Heil!


----------



## KLR650 (Sep 12, 2010)

sags said:


> With a majority government in hand, Harper will try to implement the North American Perimeter Security model while he can.
> 
> The downside to Canadians would be that all information is passed to the Americans. Health records, financial records, driving records, criminal records.....all of it would be accessible to US authorities.
> 
> ...


Seriously? I don't hate Americans but I certainly don't want America having any more influence here than they already do. 

I have had 2 extremely unpleasant border crossing experiences (going into the US) within the past year. One was for having a US Army compass with radioactive glow-in-the-dark material, the other was a "random" search. They march you in, sit you down and interrogate you like you're a criminal. The pomposity of the US border guards I have met is incredible. Makes me not even want to visit the US anymore...why do I need to? 

IMO, no amount of security measures can eliminate terrorism. Terrorists will always find a way. What's to prevent someone from simply walking across the border in a remote area? I believe there is a 10m wide clearing at the Can-US border and some cameras but there's no way that every km is monitored 24/7. I think the US needs to keep its nose out of the Arab world and quit irritating them.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KLR650 said:


> Seriously? I don't hate Americans but I certainly don't want America having any more influence here than they already do.
> 
> I have had 2 extremely unpleasant border crossing experiences (going into the US) within the past year. One was for having a US Army compass with radioactive glow-in-the-dark material, the other was a "random" search. They march you in, sit you down and interrogate you like you're a criminal. The pomposity of the US border guards I have met is incredible. Makes me not even want to visit the US anymore...why do I need to?


Well sure, if you came up to the US border on your KLR650, the US
security service would assume you are part of the Hell's Angles and
treat you as if you were guilty of something. Don't forget that the 
border guards use Military rules..you're guilty until proven innocent. 



> What's to prevent someone from simply walking across the border in a remote area? I believe there is a 10m wide clearing at the Can-US border and some cameras but there's no way that every km is monitored 24/7.


Well nothing, but I believe they have signs posted on some of their highways
close to the border that hitching is forbotten! 
From what I've heard, the Homeland security wants funding for drones that
will patrol the US-Canada border by remote control cameras and intercept
when required..whatever that means..firing bullets or even small munitions
at suspect vehicles..."stop or I'll shoot"!



> I think the US needs to keep its nose out of the Arab world and quit irritating them.


A bit late for that! They got Iraq messed up, so is Afghanistan, so is
Palestine, and the other Arab countries have their own anti-US sentiment.

They should have played ball with Saddam..they were all scared of him.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Well, that didn't take long.

As predicted, here comes the North American Perimeter.

Mr. Harper says plans will be ready by summer time.

Wonder how the "public consultations" will go.

I think we should have a referendum on it, because we can't take it back later.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/05/26/g8-harper.html?ref=rss


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The public consultation was on May 2. Sorry.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

It's coming. Barbed wire no man's land between the two countries in areas
that do not have border checkpoints or RPV drones to patrol. 
Security at border crossings will get tighter as we approach the 10th
anniversary of 9/11.

Mode3Sour: Instead of Harper going for the F-35 strike fighter, he should
have struck a deal with Hughes corporation on the US Army Apache
AH-64 attack helicopters. That would show our home grown terrorists
we mean business if they try to sneak across the border. No need for
Steath capable supersonic jets..we would just fly over the terrorists
sneaking across the border much too fast!

What Canada needs now is a fast Patrol boat (like the PT boats) and
attack helios for the middle east community trying to sneak in by
the boatloads, as well as SAR helios.

That would be money well spent to preserve the NEW WORLD ORDER!

Ve vill now raise right hand und click heels..please..danke!


or


----------

